
Helvetica Sucks Worst Typeface Ever. - jamesbritt
http://helveticasux.com/
======
mikestew
I don't think I'll be taking typography advice from the person that designed
that web site. I fired up the laptop just to check that it was just as hideous
and disjointed on desktop as it was on iPad. Yup, sure is.

"Loved by hipsters and lazy designers", I dunno, maybe it was all supposed to
be ironic.

------
thomasfl
Developers know that when using Helvetica you're never wrong, but also never
right.

------
krapp
>Fuck Futura.

>—Mike Blumenthal

Ah, hell no... Futura's awesome... it's so... round and... futury.

Why do you hate and fear the future Mike Blumenthal?

------
thomasfl
Helvetica is spelled 'arial'.

------
ctrl
LOL@ the CSS... font-family: 'Helvetica Neue', Helvetica, sans-serif;

